# Campground On Lake George



## zrxfishing

I've been searching for a campground that is on lake George. Everyone I find is close to but not on the lake. I like staying on the water since we bring the boat with us. Any suggestions??


----------



## therink

I don't know of any on the south end of the lake. We stayed at King Phillip a few years ago for two weeks and it was nice. It wasn't the fanciest bur was a normal nice CG, the price was right and was closest to the village. 
Steve


----------



## Tacomas Dad

zrxfishing said:


> I've been searching for a campground that is on lake George. Everyone I find is close to but not on the lake. I like staying on the water since we bring the boat with us. Any suggestions??


I don't believe there are any waterfront campgrounds on Lake George. There are however islands that you access by boat and can camp on: Lake George Island Camping


----------



## zrxfishing

I think you are correct. No campgrounds on waterfront. I made a winch, pulley & ramp system to put the boat, motor & trailer on top of my van that works awesome. So we like to take the boat & camper with us & stay on the water when on vacation. Looks like I'll have to find a different lake. Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

zrxfishing said:


> I think you are correct. No campgrounds on waterfront. I made a winch, pulley & ramp system to put the boat, motor & trailer on top of my van that works awesome. So we like to take the boat & camper with us & stay on the water when on vacation. Looks like I'll have to find a different lake. Thanks for everyone's help!!


Are you looking to find someplace in Upstate New York? What kind of camping do you want, dry camping or full hookups? How big of a Lake do you want/need?

If you are willing to dry camp, I can provide several options where you can pull your trailer right up onto the lake and put your boat into the water.

DAN


----------



## zrxfishing

Thank you Dan! My wife likes full hook up but I don't mind dry camping, I have a generator. I like lakes, bays & rivers with no outboard restrictions. I have a 14 ft starcraft that had a 35hp until it burned up on vacation 2 weeks ago. New 30hp E-TEC is ordered & should be here this week. My wife & I always wanted to go to Lake George, it looked beautiful when I drove past it about 10 years ago, but if I can't stay on the lake with a place for the boat in walking distancing I'll pass. I def need a boat ramp in the area due to the fact that I can't pick up the boat to launch it. We've stayed in Maryland on the water & are headed to Raystown Lake in Pa this month. The kids love fishing, swimming & tubing.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

If you are open to dry camping, the Adirondacks open a whole new world of endless camping opportunities. We live in upstate New York, about 20 minutes from Lake George. Been camping in the Adirondacks for 7 years and have still not been to all the state campgrounds. We discover something new every year. The place is amazing, and there are numerous state campgrounds that fit exactly what you want. You need to be a bit careful as you have a large trailer. If you get close to picking a place to go, I may be able to give you specific site recommendations. Below is a sample of what you can do. Hopefully the pictures will help convince your wife that dry camping in the Adirondacks is the only way to go.

Rogers Rock is the state campground that is right on Lake George. I have never been there (surprisingly), so I cannot give you any specific recommendations. But the website says they have a boat launch in the campground.

Moffit Beach is another really nice state campground on Little Sacandaga Lake. We go here at least once a year. This is spot 231 at Moffit Beach.



Another option is North Hampton Beach on the Great Sacandaga Lake. Below is spot 73 from this campground.



Lewey Lake is deep in the Adirondacks and it is our favorite campground. Lewey Lake is a bit small and shallow, so I am not sure if you can launch your boat on this lake. However, Indian Lake is just across the highway and is quite large and is unrestricted. Below is site 88 at Lewey Lake.



Finally there is Ausable. This is a New York state campground on Lake Champlain about one hour north of Lake George. We just discovered this gem of a campground. Unfortunately, I do not think they have a boat launch in the campground, you may have to drive a short distance to get to it. Look at the pictures below and I think you will agree that a short drive would be well worth the effort.









Hope this helps!! I would be happy to answer any more questions.

DAN


----------



## zrxfishing

A huge help!! I don't mind driving to a ramp to launch the boat, I just like being able to keep an eye on it from the campground. The pics you posted are awesome!! Are there dump stations in the state parks and do you know if you can run generators? We always camp in a county park (Turkey Swamp Park) for our last 2 trips in the fall. We stay 4 nights & use a barker portable tank to transport to the dump station. I love staying there, wooded campsites, plaenty of trails & playgrounds & a small lake the kids can fish at or rent peddle boats. I really appreciate your help!!

Grant


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi Grant,

Yes, all the New York State campgrounds have dump stations. You can run generators from 9AM to 11AM and from 4PM to 7PM. Some campgrounds are very strict on these hours, such as Ausable. Other campgrounds such as Lewey Lake, we can run our generator whenever we want. Our favorite sites at Lewey Lake are very isolated and we have Honda generators, so noboby even knows when they are running.

If you set up your trailer to dry camp, there is really almost no difference to having hookups. Yes, you have to manage your water supply and tanks, but this is not too difficult. You won't have any cable, but in many of the campgrounds in the Adirondacks you can pick up over the air TV. At Ausable, you can get maybe 15 to 20 channels, less than this at Moffit Beach. At Lewey Lake, you get nothing since it is so isolated. You can also tether your cell phone and pick up pretty good internet. Ausable is 4G, Moffit Beach is 3G as I recall, Lewey Lake has nothing (but hey, you are in the middle of nowhere!!) In the spring, we camp in the Adirondacks and DW and I watch playoff hockey around the campfire. In the fall, we hangout and watch college football on Saturday and NFL on Sunday. It is so awesome to be sitting around the campfire, having a beer, relaxing, off the grid, watching football.

The New York State campgrounds in the Adirondacks are one of the best kept secrets in the Northeast. When I moved here from out West 15 years ago, I thought I would be very disappointed. I liked to camp and thought that I would not be able to find the back to nature camping experience in the Northeast. I was a tenter back then and enjoyed going to the National Parks. Well, no disappointments after we discovered the network of New York State campgrounds in the Adirondacks. It is dry camping heaven. Beautiful settings, endless activities, large spots, private sites, few, if any loud partiers, just an amazing and wonderful network of campgrounds. Factor in the $25 a night fee and you have camping nirvana. Camping here is BETTER than camping out west. Yes, no big mountains to look at, but everything else is comparable or better.

DAN


----------



## dhdb

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> Yes, all the New York State campgrounds have dump stations. You can run generators from 9AM to 11AM and from 4PM to 7PM. Some campgrounds are very strict on these hours, such as Ausable. Other campgrounds such as Lewey Lake, we can run our generator whenever we want. Our favorite sites at Lewey Lake are very isolated and we have Honda generators, so noboby even knows when they are running.
> 
> If you set up your trailer to dry camp, there is really almost no difference to having hookups. Yes, you have to manage your water supply and tanks, but this is not too difficult. You won't have any cable, but in many of the campgrounds in the Adirondacks you can pick up over the air TV. At Ausable, you can get maybe 15 to 20 channels, less than this at Moffit Beach. At Lewey Lake, you get nothing since it is so isolated. You can also tether your cell phone and pick up pretty good internet. Ausable is 4G, Moffit Beach is 3G as I recall, Lewey Lake has nothing (but hey, you are in the middle of nowhere!!) In the spring, we camp in the Adirondacks and DW and I watch playoff hockey around the campfire. In the fall, we hangout and watch college football on Saturday and NFL on Sunday. It is so awesome to be sitting around the campfire, having a beer, relaxing, off the grid, watching football.
> 
> The New York State campgrounds in the Adirondacks are one of the best kept secrets in the Northeast. When I moved here from out West 15 years ago, I thought I would be very disappointed. I liked to camp and thought that I would not be able to find the back to nature camping experience in the Northeast. I was a tenter back then and enjoyed going to the National Parks. Well, no disappointments after we discovered the network of New York State campgrounds in the Adirondacks. It is dry camping heaven. Beautiful settings, endless activities, large spots, private sites, few, if any loud partiers, just an amazing and wonderful network of campgrounds. Factor in the $25 a night fee and you have camping nirvana. Camping here is BETTER than camping out west. Yes, no big mountains to look at, but everything else is comparable or better.
> 
> DAN


Dan 
Is Lewey Lake in NY or VT?

the other Dan


----------



## TwoElkhounds

dhdb said:


> Dan
> Is Lewey Lake in NY or VT?
> 
> the other Dan


HaHa, the other Dan!!!

Lewey Lake is located deep in the New York Adirondack mountains.

The Original Dan


----------



## dhdb

TwoElkhounds said:


> Dan
> Is Lewey Lake in NY or VT?
> 
> the other Dan


HaHa, the other Dan!!!

Lewey Lake is located deep in the New York Adirondack mountains.

The Original Dan
[/quote]
I was checking out the Lake George area and saw these posts. When I googled Lewey Lake, it showed up at Lake Bomoseen in Castleton VT. I wasn't sure where it actually was. I think I found it on Pleasant Lake? Which sites would you recommend at Lewey Lake?

Dan-HDB


----------



## TwoElkhounds

dhdb said:


> I was checking out the Lake George area and saw these posts. When I googled Lewey Lake, it showed up at Lake Bomoseen in Castleton VT. I wasn't sure where it actually was. I think I found it on Pleasant Lake? Which sites would you recommend at Lewey Lake?
> 
> Dan-HDB


I posted THIS earlier regarding Lewey Lake. I think you can find tons of info in the link.

Let me know if you have any questions, be glad to help.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

TwoElkhounds said:


> I was checking out the Lake George area and saw these posts. When I googled Lewey Lake, it showed up at Lake Bomoseen in Castleton VT. I wasn't sure where it actually was. I think I found it on Pleasant Lake? Which sites would you recommend at Lewey Lake?
> 
> Dan-HDB


I posted THIS earlier regarding Lewey Lake. I think you can find tons of info in the link.

Let me know if you have any questions, be glad to help.

DAN

BTW - I have similar data for many campgrounds in the Adirondacks. Let me know if you have any interest.


----------



## zrxfishing

Thanks original Dan! Everyone is on board for the Adirondacks! Now we just have to look at next years calander & decide on a state park & make reservations. I'll prob be messaging you in the future if that's ok.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

zrxfishing said:


> Thanks original Dan! Everyone is on board for the Adirondacks! Now we just have to look at next years calander & decide on a state park & make reservations. I'll prob be messaging you in the future if that's ok.


Of course it is OK, I will assist as much as I can.

On another note, I was up near Lake George this past weekend and decided to take a drive up to Rogers Rock. The campground is very tight, sites are really packed in more than we would like. I saw very few sites where our 301BQ or your 312BH would fit. Just driving down the roads would be challenging.

There are several sites that overlook the boat ramp that you could get into. They are more like field camping, few trees. Again, space is cramped and the trailers are arranged in a parallel parking arangement, but you could easily get into them. Not our sort of camping, but if you like beach camping and the sun, you may like it. In addition, spots 1-6 are at the edge of the forest and overlook the beach, you could get into any of these sites. These sites are better in my opinion. There are moorings in the lake that you could tie your boat to and see from these sites. I have a few pictures, I will try to post them when I get a chance.

Bottom line is that if you want to go to Lake George and be on the beach, Rogers Rock will meet your needs. You just have to get the spot, which will be a challenge as I am sure these are the first to go. PM me and I will be able to give you tips on how to reserve the choice spots you want.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi Grant,

Well, I failed to mention that we had a long planned trip to Ausable for this week. So I just pulled into spot 31 at Ausable campground on Lake Champlain. Below are some pictures I took from our site. As you can see, I think you will be able to keep an eye on your boat.


----------



## zrxfishing

I never expected this much help!! Can't thank you enough!! Hope the weather holds out for you, it's gonna rain here in Jersey. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## zrxfishing

Hi Dan, I think I sent you a pm the other day, not sure if I did it right. I reserved sites 209 at N Hampton beach & 183 at Moffit beach. They were the only ones available on the water for the two weeks that we could go due to my sons summer school. Reserve America only allows you a max of 30' for your travel trailer length. Do you know if the park rangers will allow my camper there? I'm hoping I will fit & there won't be any issues. I'm used to private campgrounds were you tell them how big & how many slides you have & they place you in a site that fits. Reserve America doesn't have that option. 
Thanks! 
Grant


----------



## TwoElkhounds

zrxfishing said:


> Hi Dan, I think I sent you a pm the other day, not sure if I did it right. I reserved sites 209 at N Hampton beach & 183 at Moffit beach. They were the only ones available on the water for the two weeks that we could go due to my sons summer school. Reserve America only allows you a max of 30' for your travel trailer length. Do you know if the park rangers will allow my camper there? I'm hoping I will fit & there won't be any issues. I'm used to private campgrounds were you tell them how big & how many slides you have & they place you in a site that fits. Reserve America doesn't have that option.
> Thanks!
> Grant


Hi Grant,

Sorry, I got your PM, but I am up to my ass in alligators right now with work and home.

Neither of these sites are in our database, which means we would not select them for ourselves. However, that does not mean they are aweful sites, it just means there was some reason why we decided to not include them on our list. The 30" length means nothing, that is the max length. Anything over 30' is listed as 30'.

From my recollection, your Moffit beach site is on a small bluff overlooking the lake. There may be a trail down to the lake, but you will not be at lake level. You may still be able to park your boat near your site, I am just not sure.

Your North Hampton Beach site is near the entrance to the campground. We normally stay near the back end of the campground. The channel you are on is pretty small as I recall, maybe even a little swampy. Not sure how big of a boat could navigate the channel.

I could go up and check it out for you, but I am getting ready to leave on an extended business trip to Asia next week. But I am still tempted this weekend, I love walking around up there in the winter. Would need some snow mobile trials to be able to walk to your sites, that is not guaranteed, we just got 12"+ of snow. Maybe in a few weeks I can go up and take some pictures for you and see if your sites are OK.

The Adirondacks are the best kept secret in the country, there is so much to do, so much camping, beautiful country. You will have a great time.

DAN


----------

